# Hey everyone!



## yanciel13 (Jul 3, 2015)

I have a question, if I have a 10ml/250mg vial of test and I want to use 500mg a week till where is 500mg in the syringe? And how long would it last a 10ml/250mg vial running 500mg a week?

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## bayou boy (Jul 3, 2015)

Won't last long bro. You will have to run 2cc a week do it will last you five weeks theoretically. Most only last 4 weeks. 1cc is 1ml which is 250mg of sus if you have a 3cc pin  it will be 2/3 full

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## yanciel13 (Jul 3, 2015)

So it'll be 2cc a week? And it only last 5 weeks. 

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## yanciel13 (Jul 3, 2015)

So it'll be better to have 2 10ml/250mg

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## Riles (Jul 3, 2015)

Welcome, look around, read the stickies and the  
*First Cycle and PCT thread*


----------



## brazey (Jul 5, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------

